# swapping from crinone gel to cyclogest



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

just a small question 

i have ran out of crinone gel and am currently 9wks 4days according to my fertility clinic. is it safe to move onto cyclogest 400mg twice a day until 12 weeks ?petrified of stopping and was a fresh embryo transfer.
i have enough cyclogest to carry me until then


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, lots of clinics use cyclogest. Has it been prescribed for you on this occasion?
You need to check with your consultant.


----------

